# Sifu Pfaff



## Si-Je (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome Wing Chun Demo!




 
I love the groovy shoulder bump!


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Mar 31, 2007)

Sifu Pfaff has his own organization now. Many of the EWTO top students did that. Emin Boztepe, Tassos, Pfaff, and Salih Avci as I beleive.

I am not sure about Avci, was he related to Leung Ting/Kernspecht organization?.


----------



## Si-Je (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh, I don't know.  I seem to keep running into the politics of all the EWTO stuff.  I just found the video one day and thought he was exceptionally good.  I've never heard of these folks before until recently.  
And find their videos online when searching for wing chun flicks.  It does make me wonder why so many people left EWTO, especially those that were so high up.


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Apr 1, 2007)

Si-Je said:


> Oh, I don't know. I seem to keep running into the politics of all the EWTO stuff. I just found the video one day and thought he was exceptionally good. I've never heard of these folks before until recently.
> And find their videos online when searching for wing chun flicks. It does make me wonder why so many people left EWTO, especially those that were so high up.


 
I recomend Salih Avci videos, This Sifu is very capable of the Wing Chun techniques and methods:

Check these 2 links:




 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sFCvwl8oxY&NR=1


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Apr 1, 2007)

Si-Je said:


> Oh, I don't know. I seem to keep running into the politics of all the EWTO stuff. I just found the video one day and thought he was exceptionally good. I've never heard of these folks before until recently.
> And find their videos online when searching for wing chun flicks. It does make me wonder why so many people left EWTO, especially those that were so high up.


 
As far as breaking from IWTA/EWTO. Each Sifu had his own plans except some were forced to do that since they had no other choice. One of them is a well known turkish WT fighter called Emin Boztepe. He had some marketing problem with his teachers and he left.

As for Sifu Tassos and Heinrich Pfaff, I can't comment since I don't know the details, but I can say that Tassos is a very experienced Sifu and established the DVT organization in Greece http://www.sifutassos.de/

Sifu Pfaff owns the *Missing link Martial Art federation*, and this is a link for his school. http://www.ml-maf.com/


----------



## Si-Je (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm pretty familiar with Sifu Emin's story for leaving, but the other fellas I've only seen in online videos.  Thank you for the links! That's really neat.

It seems all the great sifu's are overseas.  I usually search hoping to find someone in the states.  
Especially a female sifu.  I've only found one in Hawaii.  

Those were really great videos thanks for the post.


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Apr 4, 2007)

Si-Je said:


> I'm pretty familiar with Sifu Emin's story for leaving, but the other fellas I've only seen in online videos. Thank you for the links! That's really neat.
> 
> It seems all the great sifu's are overseas. I usually search hoping to find someone in the states.
> Especially a female sifu. I've only found one in Hawaii.
> ...


 
Sure, you can find something useful here in the USA.

http://www.leungtingwingtsun.net/

They are related to the IWTA more than EWTO.


----------



## Si-Je (Apr 4, 2007)

Any female Sifu's?
Their really far from where I live in Texas.  Houston's an 8 hour drive.  San Antonio 6 hours, Austin about 3-4 depending on 35 traffic.
Not much in the DFW area except us, and a couple of other schools.  I think litterly two other schools. lol!
Oh, and no females.  Just me.  Lowly little Si-Je.  We're trying to change that by attracting more women, but it's going to take time.  
My hubbie's a great teacher and very skilled, so I'm very happy learning his mix of WT and WC.


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Apr 4, 2007)

Si-Je said:


> Any female Sifu's?
> Their really far from where I live in Texas. Houston's an 8 hour drive. San Antonio 6 hours, Austin about 3-4 depending on 35 traffic.
> Not much in the DFW area except us, and a couple of other schools. I think litterly two other schools. lol!
> Oh, and no females. Just me. Lowly little Si-Je. We're trying to change that by attracting more women, but it's going to take time.
> My hubbie's a great teacher and very skilled, so I'm very happy learning his mix of WT and WC.


 
I don't know if any female instructor teaches WC,WT in the US. You might find lots of female instructors in Europe, since WT has been taught there for almost 3-4 decades. I saw some females performances in Germany, and they were very good. Some of them were even trained to do Chi Sau while standing on high wooden platform. This excersice teaches balance and power control with stability.


----------



## Si-Je (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, I kinda got off subject with the female instructors in the U.S.  I'm the only one I know about and I'm nowhere near any level of instructor.  
But, I really like this guys demo.  He's got a excellent showmanship to his performace.  

We've done a few demos and I'd really like to get one together that looks really good like his.  My stage presence is no existant, he's got a cockiness that works for him.  I'm not a big performer and hate doing stuff like that, but we need to for the school.

Plus, he flows so well!  Very cool.  I've only been studying for four years, my instructor for 13, we'll just have to practice by doing more demos.
My other instructor's been studying 20 years and his demo is great, it's just that we're having a really hard time finding someone who can fall and be demonstrated on.  Most people really can't handle that, it's harder than it looks.


----------



## Flash25 (Apr 9, 2007)

Si-Je,

Check out Sifu Jeff Webb in Austin. I don't know if he has any women who have attained the title of Sifu, but I'm fairly certain he has a few female instructors. If they were trained by him, then they are good.

Ben


----------



## brocklee (Jul 4, 2007)

That video is pretty dope  

It's kewl to see how many different variations of WC there are.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Jul 5, 2007)

I would just point out that WT is not very good. 

The UK guys I have been with do not know why they are doing half the things they are doing. Saying that, WT has produced good fighters - Emin Boztepe is one of the best, but as you mentioned he saw through the nonsense and opened his own school. 

If you type in Leung Ting and fake into google you would be surprised....


----------

